# New Holland re-design coming



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

has anyone seen any pics of the redesigned New Holland skid steers? my dealer has pics but wouldn't show them or discuss a whole lot about it until it's upcoming unveiling. he did say they would only be pilot controls
steve


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I would like to see the new machines too. I haven't heard about them yet, then again I haven't been to the dealer in a while. I have loved the 2 that I have owned. Unlike the thread above mine have been great, then again I am an owner operator. Give any piece of eqipment to a 10 dollar an hour guy and you can break it. Funny how it took so maky years for the new bobcats to start looking like a new holland!!! I guess that means it's time for a change L.O.L ! I am not a huge fan of pilot controls but I guess that is the way things are going. Funny how years ago guys used a shovel all day, then they got a skid steer and now that's too much work. We have to get video game controls now !!! If driving a skid steer all day is too much work maybe it's time to call jenny , or weight watchers !!! Your choice ?

, shaun


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

To me you sound like you dont run your skidloader that much. Over twenty-four hours in a snow event I have yet to see someone with your type of steel balls.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

shooterm;1160389 said:


> To me you sound like you dont run your skidloader that much. Over twenty-four hours in a snow event I have yet to see someone with your type of steel balls.


Don't get me wrong I know it sucks spending a day in one . Nothing like driving all day and going no where. I honestly feel just as beat after a day plowing in my truck. No balls of steel I just know there is alot tougher things I could be doing !!! I have used some rental machines that were very stiff and I guess if they were all like that I could understand. The loaders I have owned have never been physically demanding to operate. I am also from the train of thought that I like to keep things simple. I don't need to add future electical problems to my maintenence. I will in the future be buying more skids and if old school controls are an option thats what I will get !!!

jmo , shaun


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this is year has been a great example for pilot controls.We've been non-stop snowplowing up tell this weekend which we got off. So we've been bringing in alot of "helpers" to fill in for normal roles. Point being we cant throw them in skid loaders because they wont come back next day. We're losing skidloader operators about one every night so we've pulled the loader guys off those machines and replacing them with the new guys(they like running the big toys). I'm stuck on a skidder now because they know I wont *****.

I totally understand the electronic issue with the pilot controls. The newer compact/skidloader equipment isnt going to last the life of the loan. Its a good concept they just need to figure out a way to hydraulically inable it so it will last longer then three years. Electronics dont last in construction! I used to love and rant about the NH at my old job from dairy farm experience. Now I seem hate them and for a reason.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I saw some pics of the new Case CTL and skidsteers - first impression was that they are a conglomerate product with New Holland under the CNH banner. They have definitely transformed into a more "New Holland" like product. The proportions are similar to the new Bobcats. Stylistically, look for rounded corners and glass. Didn't get any info on powerplants or specs - these were "top secret" pictures.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

din't NH just do a revamt on there skidsteers or are they doing a full redesign ?


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

GMC Driver;1161260 said:


> I saw some pics of the new Case CTL and skidsteers - first impression was that they are a conglomerate product with New Holland under the CNH banner. They have definitely transformed into a more "New Holland" like product. The proportions are similar to the new Bobcats. Stylistically, look for rounded corners and glass. Didn't get any info on powerplants or specs - these were "top secret" pictures.


I wasen't aware case was doing a re-design too! They just came out with their series 3 a few years ago, which I feel is currently the cats meow aside from the Cat C series. I'm pretty interested to see what changes were made.

I'll agree with the electronic control issue, we are having a very, Very hard time finding operators that can run the machines well. I'm fairly partial to them, the throw distances are much shorter and not having to use your feet leads to less fatigue by the end of an event, although I have noticed my wrists are a lot more soar with the electronic controls versus standard hand/foot hydros.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

YouTube has a video of both the case and new holland units. Very different looking!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

plowfever;1165025 said:


> YouTube has a video of both the case and new holland units. Very different looking!


Link????????


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Here you go. I don't know it I like the new holland. I always liked how easy it was to get to the motor. I will have to see one in person. 
, shaun


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

The New Holland loaders have regressed. They are like the Deere's and Bobcats now can't see jack out of the back or the sides. We are buying a new machine in the spring, looks like I'm gonna keep my eyes on a 2010 machine old style.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

I like the look of the new style personally. My major gripe with the Case was the way they boxed in the back with those side pannels and having the exhaust dump into that area, really made for an issue of exhaust fumes coming into the cab. Hopefully they addressed that with the new style, the sides look a little lower, might make it easier to see, I always used the mirrors though. A 25% wider cab is nice, I never had much of an issue with getting comfortable in our 440, gotta love the heated, cloth seats! 

My money is still on the Cat C series though wesport


----------

